# Locations and meeting people in Algarve



## giselle123 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello, I am single lady in my 30s and enjoy wind surfing, horse riding and going to the beach. I am looking for some advice on settling in Portugal. I would like some recommendations on locations in the Algarve that will be lively enough and not remote. I have a cat and wondered if I should look for a house share to meet people or meet them some other way? Any advice would be greatly welcomed x


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I enjoy the easy atmosphere in the Quarteria/ vilamoura area of Algrave.
People are very friendly and joining the loal swimming pool and horse riding group or surfngclub you will find more than enjoy friens to pass the beautiful days/ evening in Portugal.


----------

